# Proud Hoggie Mama moment :D xxx



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lookie Lookie Lookie... No oven Mits!


















Luna has been quilling since i got her, so she can be pretty cranky pants and not to mention PRICKLY!








So my trusty oven mits are never far away BUT tonight she has been a darling so i thought i would take the oppotunity to get a, slightly WIGGLY, picture of me holding Luna









'Please Mama, can i have some more?!'



i really love this little lady









xxx


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Awh so cute!! The best thing for them is no mits so very proud of you!


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm getting there, just taken us a little while to get used to each other. Had Luna 3 weeks on saturday so i dont think im doing too badly  xxx


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

That's definitely awesome! Congratulations on your lack of oven mitt--ness!  She's a super cute little cutie pants!


----------

